
Ask HN: Is there any other cheap/free analytics tool other than Googles? - staticelf
I have some sites and all use Google Analytics even if I&#x27;d rather use something else. I would even be prepared to pay for it. Is there any such service out there?
======
jjude
If you are ok to host it yourself, then you can use Piwik [1]. I use Clicky[2]
and I'm satisfied with it. The dashboards are better in Clicky.

[1]: [https://piwik.org/](https://piwik.org/) [2]:
[https://clicky.com/](https://clicky.com/)

------
dangrossman
I've been running [https://www.w3counter.com](https://www.w3counter.com) since
before Google Analytics existed. It's free. Perhaps you'll like that.

~~~
jitendrac
I like both the w3counter and improvely(i followed some past side project
threads). May i know the monthly/yearly (roughly estimated) expense to
maintain these projects(including all cost from hosting to customer support)?

------
asteadman
[https://heapanalytics.com/](https://heapanalytics.com/)

~~~
rgbrgb
I wish Heap was free/cheap, but I get how collecting every event could get
expensive.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I use MixPanel. Got a lifetime subscription years ago from an AppSumo offer.
They've since expanded their offerings, so I guess what I have is like a
'basic' plan. No complaints- does the job easily enough- & it was relatively
cheap. YMMV

------
tixocloud
Curious but why would you prefer to use something else?

------
rgbrgb
Amplitude has a pretty generous free tier. We send all of our events from
Segment into Amplitude for analysis:
[https://amplitude.com/pricing](https://amplitude.com/pricing)

